# to lift or not



## MIDSOUTH (Sep 23, 2000)

i have a 2001 f-250 powerstroke 4x4 crewcab,i am going to lift it 4" and put 35" tall tires on it.superlift is lifting it at n/c.they offer to buy the tires and rims and put some other goodies on it if i would let them go 8" on the lft-the tires would have to be 40" to 44" tall.this would raise the truck up over 12 to 15 inches over stock.what would you do,do any of you work out of a very high lifted truck all day-i'm not worried about the mileage that much because it already gets crappy diesel mileage 12mpg-it only has 4000mi on it though,it may get better when it is broke in.it would look awesome with 44" boggers on it.


----------



## cat320 (Aug 25, 2000)

Too high for any every day driver and work truck.


----------



## John DiMartino (Jan 22, 2000)

The truck is already to high from the factory,lifting it will reduce its value as a work truck,make it tougher to get into and change driveline angles,increasing wear on all u joints and pinion bearings.Put some nice BFG' all terrains on it,285/75/R16,the look great,stick like glue and hold 3300 lbs a peice.They are 33" high,thats the max i would go,but its your rig,it'll look good either way.


----------



## KirbysLawn (Jun 13, 2000)

I am awaiting the arrival of my 295/75/r16 tires, this will raise my truck 1.5" and help fill in the wheel wells. I am considering lifting mine 3" once this is done but I'm going to see how the new tires look first.

As for your MPG, the 12 mpg you post, is that figured at the pump or on the computer? It should get a little better with time. Your driving habit will effect this also, I drive and I get 16.5 empty, my wife drives and it get 12 empty. She drives a Honda mostly and is heavy on the pedal, I grimice every time I get in and she has driven because of the fuel consumption.

Ray


----------



## MIDSOUTH (Sep 23, 2000)

i have to decided to lift 4" and put 35" tall bf goodrich m/t's on eagle 589's, i still want the 8" of lift but i'll just have to get over it,after lifting i think i'm going to add a hypertech chip-or maybe a banks turbo kit-not quite sure yet,i'll post pictures later.


----------



## KirbysLawn (Jun 13, 2000)

You will love the chip, I know I do!


----------



## 9FT.PILES (Dec 28, 2000)

*KISS THAT WARRANTY GOODBYE!*



> _Originally posted by MIDSOUTH _
> *i have a 2001 f-250 powerstroke 4x4 crewcab,i am going to lift it 4" and put 35" tall tires on it.superlift is lifting it at n/c.they offer to buy the tires and rims and put some other goodies on it if i would let them go 8" on the lft-the tires would have to be 40" to 44" tall.this would raise the truck up over 12 to 15 inches over stock.what would you do,do any of you work out of a very high lifted truck all day-i'm not worried about the mileage that much because it already gets crappy diesel mileage 12mpg-it only has 4000mi on it though,it may get better when it is broke in.it would look awesome with 44" boggers on it. *


YOU WILL VOID ALL ASPECTS OF YOUR WARRANTY. LOOKS R DECIEVING.


----------



## MIDSOUTH (Sep 23, 2000)

lifting the truck no more than 4" voids no warranty's-straight from ford- superlift is a member of the sema organization that the manufactures stand behind.the only place of a dispute could arrive in the u joints, however going 6 to 8 inches could cause a couple of more disputes in claims. i would not do this to a $40,0000.00 truck without checking with the manufacturer first.


----------



## Evan528 (Jan 12, 2000)

what exactly is this engine chip everyone is raving about?


----------



## plowking35 (Dec 21, 1999)

Its what a ford needs just to stay with in rear tail light site of the new GM diesels. I drove one today, and man this truck flys, and with a real tranny to back it up. You guys can only hope that the new 6.0 PS is this good. If the GM engine is as reliable as they say it is, look out, a new king of the hill is here.


----------



## MIDSOUTH (Sep 23, 2000)

no offense to anyone, i would rather walk than drive another chevrolet - been there done that - powerstroke will stay king!! i test drove one of them junky duramax's and it felt that it didn't have any more power than my stock powerstroke, i will say that it is quieter, but it has not near the interior space as a ford.


----------



## Randy Scott (Nov 6, 2000)

MIDSOUTH, lifting the truck is totally up to you.You are the one that has to deal with it everyday, if it's what you want, go for it. I have the same truck and prefer it sitting in stock form, everyone's going to have their views. Good luck with it. Oh yeah, I've got 17,000 miles on my diesel and get about 17 to 18 city driving, your mileage will get better.


----------



## KirbysLawn (Jun 13, 2000)

Evan, you have a gas engine so I would not consider one if I were you. Here is a good thread on chips: http://www.lawnsite.com/showthread.php?threadid=6079

Lifting a truck or adding larger tires does not void a warranty.


----------



## Randy Scott (Nov 6, 2000)

Hey Kirbyslawn, did your gas mileage get worse when you put the chip in, and what year is your truck ?


----------



## KirbysLawn (Jun 13, 2000)

Diesel. Get about 1mpg better, more power, slightly higher EGT's, it's a '99 F250 with 57,000 miles.


----------



## Randy Scott (Nov 6, 2000)

Thanks Kirby, I was curious because in 2000 the diesels came without a converter and they made the turbo pipe by the firewall completely round, it doesn't have a thinner area for clearance by the firewall. They got a little more power I believe by doing those two things. I just don't know if I want to spend any money on a chip. I did drive a guys '99 that had a exhaust,new turbo pipe, and the chip. That thing went pretty good. So realisticly all I would have to get is the chip correct? And how much is the chip, I've been told about $350.Thanks, Randy.


----------



## KirbysLawn (Jun 13, 2000)

Randy, you can get just the chip without a downpipe. But, you must replace the air filter with a higher flowing filter such as K&N or Amsoil or you risk having the filter sucked into the turbo.  My boost pressure on full throttle went from 12 to 22 psi.

I ordered mine it was $385.00, well worth the money. If you want contact info email me.

Ray


----------



## Lawnworks (Jan 18, 2000)

*MIDSOUTH*

Lift it 8" inches!! Of course, I am a teenager and am half crazy, but a couple of my friends have F-250s with 8" lifts and they look GOOD! Another guy I know has 8" of lift and 35s on his truck, while the other two have 38s and 40s. 44 inch tires would look sweet. Every one in town would look at your truck and you would never ever get stuck. I have pictures of one of my friends jacked F-250 and if you want I will e-mail it to you. A big truck will get you alot of attention, but gas mileage would suck. Don't those Banks kits costs $1000? That is alot of money, but I hear they are awesome.


----------



## 4x4k20 (Dec 3, 2000)

free lift kit with tires and wheels and professional install i would go for it . you can always let it back down youll probaly be the only one around with such a sharp truck


----------

